# Need Help With Fat Burning Cycle



## akwild1 (Jan 5, 2016)

nearly 30 yr old male with about 20-25 lbs that could be spared. I am Brand new to this side of the world but after hitting a plateu after losing about 20 lbs I've turned to other options to assist in reaching and defeating my goals.- the following will be my first cycle ever taken. For fat burning and lean muscle building I've chosen to take Clenbuterol,(win) Stano,  Anavar,  Cytomel, &Proviron for a 7 week cycle. The attachment would be my dosing and cycle guidelines. My question though, would i benefit from starting HCG maybe 2 weeks into this cycle, and continuing for a couple 3-4 weeks after this cycle is over? Will the HCG and the cycles anti estrogen effects be enough for PCT?


----------



## akwild1 (Jan 5, 2016)

Also with diet in mind can i survive this cycle mainly off a few ISOPURE protein powder shakes and salads ?


----------



## thqmas (Jan 5, 2016)

Sorry to bust your balls brother, but I don't like this cycle at all.

If it's only to lose fat, you have better ways to do it than this plan. More focus on diet and training will get you there.

First, I won't recommend stacking Winny and Var when you are not with low BF to begin with. Second, I won't do it without a test base.

I wont use HCG for that cycle (on the other hand, I would of never of thought of doing that cycle in the first place).

Sorry dude, research more.


----------



## Megatron28 (Jan 5, 2016)

If you run that you will shut down your natural testosterone while not putting any exogenous testosterone back in your body.  Your body needs testosterone to function properly.  This would be a very bad cycle.

And as said previously, there are better ways to lose body fat.  Have you tried a Ketogenic diet for example?  And an EC stack?


----------



## akwild1 (Jan 5, 2016)

it was a pre built stack offered from a popular overseas site. its not the greatest i agree but it seemed to be a popular purchase- so i thought id try it. already purchased imma have to use it... ill be sure to consult a forum when I'm done and ready to try something else so i can maybe have have a better chance at it haha. they claim the provo will keep me from shutting down, and everyone i talk to says if I'm worried add hcg to it and you will be fine. but you guys think differently ???


----------



## Infantry87 (Jan 5, 2016)

akwild1 said:


> it was a pre built stack offered from a popular overseas site. its not the greatest i agree but it seemed to be a popular purchase- so i thought id try it. already purchased imma have to use it... ill be sure to consult a forum when I'm done and ready to try something else so i can maybe have have a better chance at it haha. they claim the provo will keep me from shutting down, and everyone i talk to says if I'm worried add hcg to it and you will be fine. but you guys think differently ???


 Just because a "popular" site says it's a great stack, doesn't mean it is. Your taking compounds that will shut down your natural test production. Every cycle needs testosterone as a base, if your running a cycle without testosterone then your in the wrong game.


----------



## Beefcake (Jan 5, 2016)

Just do test e and var with a major focus on diet and cardio.  Keep the rest for future cycles.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 5, 2016)

Buy some tes.  From somewhere or the same place.  You ll need it.


----------



## akwild1 (Jan 5, 2016)

So - now I need to find a Test E supply - that doesn't take a month to receive from before I start the above cycle - prob just need 1-2 mg a week I'd imagine to replace what I'm suppressing ??


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 5, 2016)

no......your going to need like 300mg a wk or so.  250 min.  

wait to start all these orals til you get tes IN YOUR HANDS


----------



## monster-ish (Jan 5, 2016)

I agree with all the above statements. It's a horrible cycle and you always need test as a base because those compounds will shut u down. Get ahold of some test and do a 12-14 week cycle with the ONE of the orals added in for the first 6 weeks or so. Running hcg throughout cycle will help with pct recovery but like stated above it will not prevent shut down


----------



## akwild1 (Jan 6, 2016)

Sure appreciate all the info guys/gals


----------



## Megatron28 (Jan 6, 2016)

akwild1 said:


> it was a pre built stack offered from a popular overseas site. its not the greatest i agree but it seemed to be a popular purchase- so i thought id try it. already purchased imma have to use it... ill be sure to consult a forum when I'm done and ready to try something else so i can maybe have have a better chance at it haha. they claim the provo will keep me from shutting down, and everyone i talk to says if I'm worried add hcg to it and you will be fine. but you guys think differently ???



For your sake I hope your gear is fake.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 6, 2016)

Do you know how bad anavar and winstrol combined will mess with your lipid profile?


----------



## akwild1 (Jan 6, 2016)

doesn't it all effect your lipid profile one way or another... i respect everyones opinions but for every DONT DO IT, I'm finding a lot of positive info one stacking clen anavar and win together... LOTS OF ARTICLES online... most all favorable... i understand this isn't what YOU would run... but hey theres 100's of products because not everything is a one shoe fits all. i will be taking the Clenbuterol,(win) Stano, Anavar, Cytomel, &Proviron for a 7 week cycle WITH 300mg Test e for weeks 1-10.  When I'm done... HCG to assist in PCT with clomid. 

Its not the best cycle,... i agree... I'm not looking to build...not right now, this is supposed to help cut/burn fat... with that once my PCT is done... ill most likely do a Tren Enthate, masteron Enthate, test Enthate with Anavar or anadrol and minstrel cycle for 10-12 weeks.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 6, 2016)

akwild1 said:


> doesn't it all effect your lipid profile one way or another... i respect everyones opinions but for every DONT DO IT, I'm finding a lot of positive info one stacking clen anavar and win together... LOTS OF ARTICLES online... most all favorable... i understand this isn't what YOU would run... but hey theres 100's of products because not everything is a one shoe fits all. i will be taking the Clenbuterol,(win) Stano, Anavar, Cytomel, &Proviron for a 7 week cycle WITH 300mg Test e for weeks 1-10.  When I'm done... HCG to assist in PCT with clomid.
> 
> Its not the best cycle,... i agree... I'm not looking to build...not right now, this is supposed to help cut/burn fat... with that once my PCT is done... ill most likely do a Tren Enthate, masteron Enthate, test Enthate with Anavar or anadrol and minstrel cycle for 10-12 weeks.



AAS will affect lipids and cholesterol yes but some more than others and you've chosen two which are among the worst offenders. 

You realize that a lot of these online articles, besides being completely wrong/ignorant/misinformed about so many topics, have authors or come from forums that have a side hussle? Some are in the business to promote AAS sales bc they'll personally benefit from it. You joined here for a reason didn't you? I hope one of those reasons is bc this place will give you an unbiased view. Not only that but there are many more knowledgeable members here that I would let design my cycles for me rather than almost any article writer out there.


----------



## thqmas (Jan 6, 2016)

akwild1 said:


> doesn't it all effect your lipid profile one way or another... i respect everyones opinions but for every DONT DO IT, I'm finding a lot of positive info one stacking clen anavar and win together... LOTS OF ARTICLES online... most all favorable... i understand this isn't what YOU would run... but hey theres 100's of products because not everything is a one shoe fits all. i will be taking the Clenbuterol,(win) Stano, Anavar, Cytomel, &Proviron for a 7 week cycle WITH 300mg Test e for weeks 1-10.  When I'm done... HCG to assist in PCT with clomid.
> 
> Its not the best cycle,... i agree... I'm not looking to build...not right now, this is supposed to help cut/burn fat... with that once my PCT is done... ill most likely do a Tren Enthate, masteron Enthate, test Enthate with Anavar or anadrol and minstrel cycle for 10-12 weeks.




You just see what you want to see, You're just looking for a specific answer and you search for it online.

I searched the internet as well, and mostly found articles that are not so favorable of the idea.

It will be more polite for me to use other peoples words, so here are some comments I dug from the first search results on google:














and my favorite:







I told you, it may be a cycle more suited for someone at 11% BF, not you. You may just be reading info on the net without stopping to think that this info is for guys that are on another level than you. 

No disrespect, but you asked a question, and the answer is that it's not for you. 

Btw, as doc said, it will **** your lipid profile more than a more conservative cycle will.

The fact that some companies combine winny and var (like stanavar), does not mean nothing

Edit: You know what? Go for it! Keep us updated.


----------



## akwild1 (Jan 6, 2016)

your right, maybe its not for ME because I'm not already at a low body fat... so with an open mind, and starting over from square one.... can you all help me put together a cycle that is more for ME?   i know there is not magic pill or shot that melts fat, fat loss comes from hard work and proper diet. but as i mentioned before I've lost a lot of weight and kind of hit a peak that I'm struggling to get passed. Muscle burns fat, so I'm looking to build some lean muscle with minimal water retention, and essential burn a ton of fat....

IF i can scrap and use any of the previous mentioned gear in these new cycles that would be great... if not we'll ill make someone a great deal haha.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 6, 2016)

akwild1 said:


> your right, maybe its not for ME because I'm not already at a low body fat... so with an open mind, and starting over from square one.... can you all help me put together a cycle that is more for ME?   i know there is not magic pill or shot that melts fat, fat loss comes from hard work and proper diet. but as i mentioned before I've lost a lot of weight and kind of hit a peak that I'm struggling to get passed. Muscle burns fat, so I'm looking to build some lean muscle with minimal water retention, and essential burn a ton of fat....
> 
> IF i can scrap and use any of the previous mentioned gear in these new cycles that would be great... if not we'll ill make someone a great deal haha.



no matter what.......you ll at least need 250mg of tes a wk.  so work on sourcing that...........& it aint going to come from here.  

glad you listening, we ve all been at this a while here


----------



## thqmas (Jan 6, 2016)

I want you to think about only dialing your diet and training to your goals as step 1.

Look: If you change your diet, change your training and start using AAS, you will get results... But, what was the parameter that gave you the results? The diet? The training? The AAS?

Keep what you have, try to get some test (I don't care if it's prop, E or C) for your upcoming cycle. Get an AI while you're at it and start preparing your PCT.

But diet first. start your cycle after you "prime" yourself (and I use "" because priming yourself may refer to something totally different for some more advanced users).

I give you my word, you will be so happy with the results of the cycle you will do when you will be more ready for it.

Meanwhile, learn more, about everything (diet, training and AAS), how can that hurt you?

On the other hand, using AAS can hurt you when miss-used.... And on top of that, you wont be happy from the results (I assure you).

Get to a lower body fat, acquire more knowledge, and come back.

I give you my word I'll construct you a sweet ass cycle, with a test base and with SOME of the compounds you already have (I mean something a bit more sophisticated than the dogmatic 500mg testE 10-12 weeker).


----------



## tunafisherman (Jan 7, 2016)

wait, there's other AAS than just test and tren?  Nah, I don't believe that for a second.

To the OP, I hope you really do listen.  There really hasn't been bad advice given.  Best advice I've read in this thread is to slow down, focus on diet, get ahold of everything you need, then consider a cycle.  Read and ask questions, don't be a dick, don't try to source here, and you'll be just fine.


----------



## jiorio95 (Jan 14, 2016)

Why don't you just try the test and anavar to start and save the others for the next cycle?  One of the most important things about cycling is to never take more than one new compound at a time, you won't be able to target what worked and what didn't, or be able to tell what is giving you terrible sides so you can avoid for future use.


----------



## bvs (Jan 15, 2016)

That first cycle has disaster written all over it. Test is a MUST! 500mg a week for 12-16 weeks with and AI,  Hcg, and a good PCT. Have everything you need in your possession before you start anything. You could maybe throw in the clen but it mostly all comes down to diet!


----------

